# Nachtschicht SB



## Laktatbolzen (29. Oktober 2012)

Servus zusammen,

die Zeit der leuchtenden Augen hat begonnen!!

Wer Lust auf einen regelmässigen Nightride hat kommt Dienstags um 18 uhr zur Schleuse in Güdingen!

Gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. Oktober 2012)

nächschd Wuch iss gebongt. Morje hol ich mir e leuchtendes Auge, damit ich in Zukunft besser sehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (30. Oktober 2012)

bin nächste Woche dabei.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## fissenid (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

fahrt ihr alle mit OUT-LED oder gibt es auch alternativen????


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. Oktober 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> fahrt ihr alle mit OUT-LED oder gibt es auch alternativen????



Also k.wein und ich sind schon seit langem mit Lupine unterwegs!

Gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Oktober 2012)

Hauptsache hell und Spaß haben


----------



## fissenid (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte mir eine Lampe zulegen, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden!

SIGMA Power LED Evo
BlackSun II
magic shine lights MJ 856 
oder das saarländische original von
OUT LED


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. Oktober 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine Lampe zulegen, aber kann mich nicht entscheiden!
> 
> SIGMA Power LED Evo
> BlackSun II
> ...




Nimm die Lampe von Out-Led!  
Un zur Zeit für Bike-Aid Mitglieder zum Sonderpreis!

Sehr gutes Produkt und der Martin freut sich auch!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Oktober 2012)

steige heute Abend von den ChinaBöllern auf Hellena um. Das Gesamtpaket hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Oktober 2012)

erledigt, bin umgestiegen und morgen Abend/N8 wird getestet mit der neuen Freundin


----------



## agent_smith (31. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich gut an.
versuche es nächsten Dienstag auch 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (1. November 2012)

Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, bin ich übernächste Woche auch mit dabei, Schleuse Güdingen ist ja praktisch vor meiner 2. Haustür aus von Kleinblittersdorf kommend.

Meine Lampe habe ich die Woche erstmal im Einsatz getestet, war geil.

Wie ist die Route von Güdingen aus?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, bin ich übernächste Woche auch mit dabei, Schleuse Güdingen ist ja praktisch vor meiner 2. Haustür aus von Kleinblittersdorf kommend.
> 
> Meine Lampe habe ich die Woche erstmal im Einsatz getestet, war geil.
> 
> Wie ist die Route von Güdingen aus?




Klar einfach vorbei kommen, Route wird vor Ort ausgemacht!


----------



## puremalt (5. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> erledigt, bin umgestiegen und morgen Abend/N8 wird getestet mit der neuen Freundin



Du weißt aber schon, daß die Lampe eigentlich zum Radfahren gedacht ist?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. November 2012)

nöö, ich Dummerchen aber auch...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. November 2012)

Da es heute nicht mehr schlimmer als Gestern werden soll wäre ich um 18 uhr an der Schleuse! )


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. November 2012)

das Wetter an sich ist vorzüglich, war gerade eben noch ein wenig unterwegs am freien Tag. Im Wald siehts natürlich schlimm aus insbesondere wo die Holzfäller unterwegs waren.
Bin um 18Uhr +-10min. an der Schleuse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Bin um 18Uhr +-10min. an der Schleuse




mach mal höchstens 5 min draus


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. November 2012)

jo iss gudd


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. November 2012)

unser Türchen von heute

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/5vmcbpte0heg0pg1

unn pinktlisch war isch ach


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> unn pinktlisch war isch ach



Dehämm??? 

Jo war schön heute, fand auch toll das mal ein paar unbekannte Gesichter am Start waren, würd mich freuen wenn das nächsten Dienstag auch der Fall ist 

Gruß


----------



## medicus41 (7. November 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> DehÃ¤mm???
> 
> Jo war schÃ¶n heute, fand auch toll das mal ein paar unbekannte Gesichter am Start waren, wÃ¼rd mich freuen wenn das nÃ¤chsten Dienstag auch der Fall ist
> 
> GruÃ



Ja. Aber dann sind die Gesichter ja nimme neu ð

Nee. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Wobei e bissel langsamer nÃ¤gschde Wuch fÃ¼r die alte MÃ¤nnerz.


----------



## manurie (7. November 2012)

Gestern konnte ich trotz tollen Wetter nicht, hab da den Nightride auf der Autobahn von Köln nach Saarbrücken gemacht. Nächsten Dienstag sollte bei mir aber klappen und ich rase auch nicht, also jeder darf schneller sein.  

Hatte heute zur zweit Tour 2h bei dem Nieselregen rund um Scheidt, im Hellen begonnen und im Dunklen geendet.

Ich würde mitmachen als wohnhafter Wuppertaler, der doch mehr an der Saar abhängt wie in Wuppertal. Ich schwätze awwer HOCHDEUTSCH


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. November 2012)

jeder Mitfahrer ist willkommen aber was um Himmels willen ist HOCHDEUTSCH für eine Sprache????


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich schwätze awwer HOCHDEUTSCH




Das wir nicht das Problem sein, wir sind tolerant 
Wie Latte schon sagt, komm einfach vorbei!!

Gruß


----------



## eckat (9. November 2012)

Servus Leute!

Kommenden Dienstag gehts bei mir nich, sonst aber immer gerne.
18 Uhr unter der Woche passt auch oder mal am WE.

Einfach Bescheid geben oder ich komm mal Dienstags vorbei.
Ist das am Parkplatz vor der "Wilden Ente"?
Ihr fahrt ja hoffentlich nich nur an der Saar entlang, oder?

Isch kann aach Platt...

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (9. November 2012)

Hi eckat,

ja, vor der wilden Ente

und nein, nicht nur an der Saar entlang. Meist Richtung Ensheimer Gelösch, St.Ingbert, Stiefel, Pur, Schwarzenberg,Homberg. Aber auch alle anderen Richtungen offen.
Dauer so 2-3 Stunden.

Was andere Tage angeht: einfach kurzfristig hier posten und verabreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. November 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Isch kann aach Platt...



apropos platt: de Puremalt hat ganz schön platt ausgesehen heute morgen auf seinem Arbeitsweg


----------



## manurie (9. November 2012)

eckat kann gegenüber mir wirklich platt und hat mich vorgestern auch platt aussehen lassen an einigen Stellen.  Feine Nieselregenschlammtour mit Funzel rund um Rentrisch/Scheidt/Dudweiler.

Wenn ihr mich nicht kaputt spielt am Dienstag und eckat wieder am Mittwoch Zeit hat, dann wird die Tour wiederholt, es ist ja bestes Wetter für nächste Woche angekündigt.

"Ich han doch genau gesiehn, wie du gegrinst haschd."


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2012)

heute Abend wieder eine gemütliche Tour oder gibts Penisvergleiche?


----------



## puremalt (13. November 2012)

Vorschlag für heute: Ensheimer-Gelösch-Meister in der puremalt-Hausrunden-Variante, also auf 2-2,5 Stunden gekürzt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. November 2012)

Sehr, schön! Dort wollte ich heute auch hin!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. November 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> heute Abend wieder eine gemütliche Tour oder gibts Penisvergleiche?



wie das letzte mal, ohne Schwänze!! Und diesmal achtet bitte Jeder auf seinen Hintermann


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. November 2012)

HausBierRunden sind immer gut


----------



## manurie (13. November 2012)

Als Schlusslicht fahren, deshalb hatte ich ein extra helles Schlusslicht, wusste ich schon vorher.  War ne tolle Tour und tolle Mitfahrer, könnte nur ne Stunde früher beginnen, dann endet sie auch früher.  Tolle Trails die ich vorher nie gefahren habe und jetzt als Erstbefahrung mit Funzel.

Ich hatte heute die 40km voll mit ca. 700hm die sich bei mir wie 1000hm angefühlt haben. 
Meine Tourdaten: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/3or8335u05lj709l

Morgen bin ich auch unterwegs mit Funzel, da kenne ich auch jeden Stein im Hellen und kann dementsprechend im Downhill es auch fliegen lassen. 
Tour: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/28js696grj9mi96h


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. November 2012)

unn do sinn meine Tourdaten 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/8e9cd1cr3v47o617


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (19. November 2012)

Hallo.
Morgen jemand am Start ?
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. November 2012)

Ich bin raus, hab die Fregg :-(((


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. November 2012)

bin ohne Fregg am Start


----------



## medicus41 (19. November 2012)

Bin aach do


----------



## eckat (19. November 2012)

Servus!
Ihr fahrt immer um 18 Uhr los, oder?
Hab leider um 18:30 n Physiotermin und könnte erst um 19:10 anner Schleuse sein.
Wird die Woche dann wohl auch wieder nix - schade 

Dann halt die Woche drauf...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. November 2012)

19Uhr ist bei uns schlecht, ich soll so spät kein (AfterBike)Bier mehr trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (19. November 2012)

Ich kam heute auch erst um 19 Uhr aufs Bike und hab an der Isar allein ne Mininachtschicht gedreht. Da ich komplett ausser Haus bin, könnte ich erst nächste Woche wieder. Also morgen Abend bin ich in Berlin, die Anreise wäre ein bisgen weit.  

--
vom Handy geschickt ohne Tapawas


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. November 2012)

eckat schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ihr fahrt immer um 18 Uhr los, oder?
> Hab leider um 18:30 n Physiotermin und könnte erst um 19:10 anner Schleuse sein.
> Wird die Woche dann wohl auch wieder nix - schade
> ...




Zumal es auch ein offizieller Treff von Bike-Aid ist!
Also dann bis nächste Woche 

Gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Also morgen Abend bin ich in Berlin, die Anreise wäre ein bisgen weit.



awwa jede Menge Punkte für den Winterpokal würde das bringen


----------



## manurie (20. November 2012)

So als Niedrigpulsfahrer würde ich 30h und mehr brauchen und das würde mir bestimmt 100 Punkte bringen.  Bis nächste Woche wäre ich denn da.


----------



## medicus41 (20. November 2012)

Unsere heutige Tour in einer absoluten Suppenumgebung
Tourdaten


----------



## manurie (22. November 2012)

Gibt es noch bessere Tourdaten? Weil ein Teil der Strecke so vor meiner Haustür in Kleinblittersdorf liegt, ich würde das gerne in meine Routenplanung mit einbeziehen.

Nächsten Dienstag bin ich dabei, mein Chef jagt mich diesmal nicht in die Ferne bzw. aus dem Saarland, Hauptsache das Wetter bleibt weiterhin trocken.


----------



## k.wein (23. November 2012)

Kenne die Strecke, habe sie gefuehrt.
Kann ich dir heute zeigen.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## manurie (23. November 2012)

Wir sind heute doch anders gefahren, der erste Teil von mir und der Rest von dir, hat Spass gemacht.  So langsam kann ich mich hier in der Gegend im Hellen orientieren, eben so paar Verbindungswege zwischen verschiedenen Touren planen.


----------



## Blocko (23. November 2012)

18:04Uhr. Mist. Verpasst diesen Di. Euch noch auf der Brücke gesehen aber dann dachte ich es ginge Richtung Ensheimer Gelösch. Dort stand ich dann allein im Nebel. hoho Ging halt dieses Mal andersherum. ;-) 
Next time...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (23. November 2012)

a bissle warten wir aber immer, meistens auf puremalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (26. November 2012)

Ich melde mich für morgen ab. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Laktatbolzen (26. November 2012)

Bin morgen wieder dabei!!!


----------



## k.wein (27. November 2012)

Habe leider Mittagschicht 
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. November 2012)

ich bin noch ein wenig unschlüssig


----------



## eckat (27. November 2012)

Ich bin um 18 Uhr am Start.

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (27. November 2012)

Meld mich ab. Bin auf Dienstreise.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. November 2012)

bin auf jeden Fall nicht da, müsst also nicht immer warten


----------



## manurie (29. November 2012)

Ich bin die ganze Woche schon demotiviert und frustiert wegen biken.  Dienstag hätte ich Zeit gehabt die Nachtschicht SB zu fahren und gestern und heute Überstunden, wobei heute pünktlich nach Feierabend Regen einsetzte. Morgen sieht es auch nicht besser aus, trotz regulären Feierabend gegen 13.30 wieder Überstunden, morgen fahre ich aber, egal was passiert, denn sonst hätte ich das Bike gleich am Montag in Wuppertal lassen können.

Um meine Fitness mache ich mir keine Gedanken, hatte die Woche genug Bewegung an frischer Luft inklusive Schwitzen und körperlicher Verausgabung.


----------



## eckat (2. Dezember 2012)

Servus Sportsfreunde!

Melde mich für die gesamte Woche ab, bin bis Samstag unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Dezember 2012)

ich hoffe doch unterwegs mit dem MTB


----------



## manurie (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann gar nicht zur Zeit MTB fahren, habe mir am Freitag ne Augenverletzung zugezogen, die sich schlimmer herausgestellt hat wie ich gedacht hätte, musste heute deswegen in die Notambulanz.  Und mein eines Auge macht auch 

Die einzige körperliche Bewegung die ich heute betrieben habe und konnte, bin vom Klinikum die 8km nach Hause gelaufen mit Augenklappe, weil der nächste Bus erst in 30min gefahren wäre und so lange wollte ich nicht warten.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin morgen um 18 Uhr am Treff!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Dezember 2012)

na dann sehen wir uns


----------



## k.wein (3. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch da. Vielleicht ziehe ich noch die Spikes auf. 
Gruß.


----------



## medicus41 (3. Dezember 2012)

Negativ, Bereitschaftsdienst 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Dezember 2012)

Spikes werden absolut überbewertet bei dem Wetter, ich fahre weiter meine AschiGlattiSommerSlicks 

ging heute noch richtig gut im Wald, war selbst überrascht


----------



## manurie (3. Dezember 2012)

Was schon zurück? War bei euch aber heute ne kurze Nachtschicht.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Dezember 2012)

hab Wechselschicht, wechsel morgen zur N8schicht


----------



## manurie (8. Dezember 2012)

Eine Woche Überstunden, eine Woche krank und nix biken und nächste Woche in Düsseldorf und denn erst kann ich in der Woche vor Weihnachten davon träumen, dass ich auf saarländischen Trails wieder biken darf und dann als Beginn die Nachtschicht mitfahren, den Termin habe ich mal fest eingeplant.

Heute erste Tour nach 13 Tagen nichts biken.

Und so sieht es derzeit im Bergischen Land aus:


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Dezember 2012)

nette Bildchen und Gegend


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2012)

Kommt Morgen wer?

Ich bin wenn es nicht regnet um 18 Uhr am Treff!

Gruß


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Dezember 2012)

mutig, mutig, aber wenn du kommst bin ich auch dabei. 
Wird aber bei den Bodenverhältnissen kein Zuckerschlecken, eher ein Weizentrinken danach


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Dezember 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> mutig, mutig, aber wenn du kommst bin ich auch dabei.
> Wird aber bei den Bodenverhältnissen kein Zuckerschlecken, eher ein Weizentrinken danach




Wenn es unmöglich sein sollte dann fahren wir halt ne Grundausdauereinheit an er Saar


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Dezember 2012)

also Schleuse Güdingen - Alex Brasserie avec Weizen - Schleuse Güdingen - hemm


----------



## k.wein (11. Dezember 2012)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald. Überall vereiste Spuren, ständig schlägt es einem das Vorderrad weg. Wenn ich das Vergnügen hatte, unberührte Wege zu fahren, kam ich kaum voran. Sauberer 14 er Schnitt im Gelösch.
Viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Dezember 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Wald. Überall vereiste Spuren, ständig schlägt es einem das Vorderrad weg. Wenn ich das Vergnügen hatte, unberührte Wege zu fahren, kam ich kaum voran. Sauberer 14 er Schnitt im Gelösch.
> Viel Spaß heute Abend.




Schlimmer als letzte Woche ???


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Dezember 2012)

mit Sicherheit schlimmer :-/


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Dezember 2012)

Gudd dann bin ich raus!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Dezember 2012)

ok, ich dreh dann mal jetzt ne kleine Rund ums Haus


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Dezember 2012)

Und ich setzt mich auf die Rolle!


----------



## eckat (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich für dieses Jahr schon genug abgelegt. 
Es wird ja heut Abend auch nich wärmer.

Dann bis nächste Woche...

Gruß
Eckat


----------



## manurie (16. Dezember 2012)

Wer fährt am Dienstag wenn es nicht regnet, ich bin dabei und das Ende der Welt  kommt eh 21122012.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Dezember 2012)

gegen ein wenig Regen habe ich nix einzuwenden


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch dabei. Muss nur noch die Spikes runterwerfen. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Dezember 2012)

Komme auch!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2012)

k.wein schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei. Muss nur noch die Spikes runterwerfen.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Zweitrad bzw. -laufradsatz heißt das Zauberwort


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Zweitrad bzw. -laufradsatz heißt das Zauberwort



Wird mit Rohloff aber teuer.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2012)

unnnn????


----------



## medicus41 (17. Dezember 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> unnnn????



Bei deinem Gehalt is klar. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## eckat (17. Dezember 2012)

Isch hann die fregg und muss mich schone 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (17. Dezember 2012)

Gute Schniefnasenverbesserung. 

Schonen muss ich mich täglich


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2012)

schonen tue ich mich täglich
bereite mich auf den 50sten vor


----------



## manurie (17. Dezember 2012)

50este Erdumrundung?


----------



## medicus41 (17. Dezember 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> schonen tue ich mich täglich
> bereite mich auf den 50sten vor



Bitte? So alt biste schon? Obwohl.....bei genauerem Hinschauen.....


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Bitte? So alt biste schon? Obwohl.....bei genauerem Hinschauen.....





manurie schrieb:


> 50este Erdumrundung?



komme ihr zwää nur mol morje an die Schleus no Güdinge


----------



## manurie (18. Dezember 2012)

So weit bin ich heute gekommen -->





Auf der Brücke habe ich euch gesehen und konnte nicht schnell genug wenden und dann war die Bahnschranke zu, ich hab euch noch gesehen wo ihr aus der Unterführung aufgetaucht seit und gerufen, wurde nur nicht gehört. Warum fahrt ihr vor 18.00 Uhr weg? Ich hab an der Schranke auf die Uhr gesehen, da wars 17.57 Uhr. 

Für mich ist 18.00 Uhr nicht 10min früher oder später, ich bin/wäre pünktlich am Treffpunkt gewesen, 5min früher sollte doch ausreichend sein oder?

Na egal, nachdem ich den ersten Frust überwunden habe, hab ich noch ein Intervalltraining heute hinbekommen und morgen fahre ich allein in den Wald, Hausstrecke im dunkeln, eben Jahresendetour im Saarland, danach lassen es Termine und Urlaub nicht mehr zu, dann ist dies Jahr nur noch das Bergische aktuell für mich.


----------



## medicus41 (18. Dezember 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> So weit bin ich heute gekommen -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke du solltest deine Uhr überprüfen. Bei mir auf der Uhr (und ich gehe davon aus auch bei den anderen) war es genau 18:05 Uhr als wir von der Schleuse los sind. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht an welcher Schranke du uns gesehen haben willst. Wir sind den Saarweg runter gefahren bis nach St.Arnual.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Dezember 2012)

Japp dein Zeiteisen geht falsch, wir haben bis 1805 gewartet! Und sind dann los!!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Dezember 2012)

kann ich bestätigen, wir haben gewartet bis es endlich regnet


----------



## manurie (18. Dezember 2012)

Oh, die Uhr(meine) ging richtig, gegen 17.55 Uhr kamen mir auf der Saarbrücke an der Güdinger Schleuse 4 MTBler entgegen und denen bin ich hinterher gefahren in der Ansicht, ihr seid das.  Oh, voller Irrtum meinerseits. Es war dunkel, die Anzahl der Personen stimmte so in etwa. Dann wars eben Schiksal, dass das so an dem Tag nicht sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (18. Dezember 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Oh, die Uhr(meine) ging richtig, gegen 17.55 Uhr kamen mir auf der Saarbrücke an der Güdinger Schleuse 4 MTBler entgegen und denen bin ich hinterher gefahren in der Ansicht, ihr seid das.  Oh, voller Irrtum meinerseits. Es war dunkel, die Anzahl der Personen stimmte so in etwa. Dann wars eben Schiksal, dass das so an dem Tag nicht sein sollte.



Diese Gruppe habe ich auch gesehen. Das war auch tatsächlich vor 18 Uhr. Aber es waren nicht WIR


----------



## manurie (18. Dezember 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, wir haben gewartet bis es endlich regnet


Es hat ja schon geregnet, nur nicht wo ich in Kleinblittersdorf losgefahren bin, das fing erst in Güdingen an. Darüber war ich total happy, weil ich heute schon auf Arbeit total durchnässt wurde. Bin aus nassen Arbeitsklamotten in trockne Bikeklamotten rein um wieder nass zu werden, der Rest hat ja dann gepasst um den Rest zu verpassen, was heute noch Spass machen könnte.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Dezember 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Diese Gruppe habe ich auch gesehen. Das war auch tatsächlich vor 18 Uhr. Aber es waren nicht WIR



scheiß Radler....


----------



## manurie (18. Dezember 2012)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Diese Gruppe habe ich auch gesehen.


Du hast sie auch gesehen  Ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Dezember 2012)

morgen jemand Lust und Zeit zum radeln?
bin zeitlich flexibel und Regenresistent 
wäre auch für ne "GrundlagenAusdauerTourEntlangDerSaar" zu haben
Hauptsache ich bin um 11.30 Uhr nicht zu Hause (SchwiegermutterInspektionsTourBeiUnsDehemm)


----------



## manurie (20. Dezember 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> wäre auch für ne "GrundlagenAusdauerTourEntlangDerSaar" zu haben


Die habe ich am Dienstag und Mittwoch gemacht. 

Ich hätte Lust, aber bin ab morgen in Richtung Wuppertal für 14 Tage verschwunden. Feier/Urlaubstage sind Mountainbiketage.  Die Schwiegermutter habe ich schon lange entsorgt.


----------



## manurie (4. Januar 2013)

Die Feiertage sind vorbei.  Geht nächste Woche was am Treffpunkt? Also ich wäre dabei, falls es nicht regnet und ne Schar von MTBler an mir vorbeifährt und denen ich hinterher fahre. 

Man könnte auch meine Hausrunde fahren.


----------



## medicus41 (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich wäre dabei.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (4. Januar 2013)

ok, dann komm ich auch mal vorbei. Wollte mich eigentlich zur Ruhe setzen aber für ne HausBIERrunde bin ich immer zu begeistern


----------



## k.wein (4. Januar 2013)

Am Dienstag liege ich unterm Messer. Legt ne Gedenkminute für mich ein. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Januar 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Am Dienstag liege ich unterm Messer. Legt ne Gedenkminute für mich ein.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Das machen wir! Hoffe Du bist schnell wieder fit!


----------



## medicus41 (5. Januar 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Am Dienstag liege ich unterm Messer. Legt ne Gedenkminute für mich ein.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Gute Genesung. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## manurie (5. Januar 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Am Dienstag liege ich unterm Messer. Legt ne Gedenkminute für mich ein.
> Gruß.
> Karsten


Ich hoffe es ist Routine und nichts Schlimmes. 
Gedanklich habe ich dich so schon in meine Gebete eingeschlossen und bete jetzt weiter nur für dich.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Januar 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Am Dienstag liege ich unterm Messer. Legt ne Gedenkminute für mich ein.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



ich kenn nen guten Abdecker wenns nix mehr wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (5. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich kenn nen guten Abdecker wenns nix mehr wird...



Ich habe euch auch lieb.


----------



## medicus41 (8. Januar 2013)

Bei mir klappt heute doch nit. Vill Spatz.....


----------



## puremalt (8. Januar 2013)

Ich bin heute mal wieder da


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Januar 2013)

ich muss kochen und habe leider keinen mobilen Herd den ich mit nem Dynamo speisen könnte. Bleibe daher etwas länger auf meiner geliebten Arbeit und bin heute raus mit biken


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Januar 2013)

Bin auch raus!


----------



## puremalt (8. Januar 2013)

Na, wenn keiner kommt, dann fahr ich auch nicht zum Treffpunkt, sondern starte von Burbach aus the long way home.


----------



## manurie (8. Januar 2013)

Ich war zumindest da, wir waren zu zweit unterwegs, bin gerade heim gekommen.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Januar 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich war zumindest da, wir waren zu zweit unterwegs, bin gerade heim gekommen.





ich bin gleich mal wieder auf dem Weg zur Arbeit,
Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm oder so
Muss meine fehlenden Punkte von gestern heute Mittag nachholen mit ner ausgedehnen Tour


----------



## medicus41 (14. Januar 2013)

Wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Januar 2013)

Bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mir noch nicht so sicher, wegen Erkältung am WE nicht gefahren, ist zwar heute noch nicht richtig gut, vielleicht weiss ich morgen mehr. 

Es soll ja auch neuen Schnee geben morgen.  Das möchte ich mir ungern entgehen lassen.


----------



## puremalt (14. Januar 2013)

Ich nicht. Bike momentan nicht fahrbereit. Und der Singlespeeder ist nicht geländegängig.


----------



## Jobal (14. Januar 2013)

Fahrt Ihr morgen in Richtung Igb? Würde gern mal mitfahren, aber 18:00 in Güdingen kriege ich nicht hin.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Januar 2013)

Servus Jobal, wir können es einrichten das wir gegen 18:45 in Sengscheid an P+R Parkplatz sind! Wenn Dir das passt!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Januar 2013)

bin morgen mit frischem Schnee da, ob ich meine Schneeketten aufziehe weiß ich noch nicht. Am Freitag hats mit abgefahrenen x-king in Spicheren gut geklappt


----------



## medicus41 (14. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> bin morgen mit frischem Schnee da, ob ich meine Schneeketten aufziehe weiÃ ich noch nicht. Am Freitag hats mit abgefahrenen x-king in Spicheren gut geklappt



Wieso? Bist doch umgefallen ð


----------



## Jobal (14. Januar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Servus Jobal, wir können es einrichten das wir gegen 18:45 in Sengscheid an P+R Parkplatz sind! Wenn Dir das passt!



Suppi, danke, denke dass kriege ich hin, bin um18:45 da.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Januar 2013)

bin doch net umgefallen. War nur unterfordert und habe zwischendurch Liegestütze geübt. Leider durch meine Altersblindheit im tiefsten (und auch letzten) Schlammloch


----------



## manurie (15. Januar 2013)

Komm heute nicht, Erkältung ist doch noch nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Januar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

bis 1805 hab ich gewartet! Dann bin ich gen Heimat gefahren, zumal es mir nach 10 min Wartren etwas frisch um die Eier wurde! 

Gruß


----------



## onlyforchicks (15. Januar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> bis 1805 hab ich gewartet! Dann bin ich gen Heimat gefahren, zumal es mir nach 10 min Wartren etwas frisch um die Eier wurde!
> 
> Gruß


 
Was lernen wir daraus??

Die Eier immer schön warmhalten....


----------



## Jobal (15. Januar 2013)

Hab mit Blocko bis um 19:00 in Sengscheid am Mitfahrer gewartet

Wir haben dann ne kleine Runde ums Betzetal u. Kahlenberg gedreht.

Sehr unangenehme Bedingungen.

Ciao Jobal


----------



## medicus41 (15. Januar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> bis 1805 hab ich gewartet! Dann bin ich gen Heimat gefahren, zumal es mir nach 10 min Wartren etwas frisch um die Eier wurde!
> 
> GruÃ



Kurze Bux angehabt? ð


----------



## Blocko (15. Januar 2013)

Jobal schrieb:


> Hab mit Blocko bis um 19:00 in Sengscheid am Mitfahrer gewartet
> 
> Wir haben dann ne kleine Runde ums Betzetal u. Kahlenberg gedreht.
> 
> ...




...trotzdem das Beste draus gemacht 
...irgendwie klappt das mit dem Treffen net 
...stelle mich trotzdem wieder das nächste Mal irgendwo hin und warte


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Januar 2013)

ich habe mich gestern neben unseren Wasserrohrbruch gestellt und gewartet, dass er sich von alleine abdichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (16. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich habe mich gestern neben unseren Wasserrohrbruch gestellt und gewartet, dass er sich von alleine abdichtet



Fragt sich welches Rohr du da in der Hand gehalten hast 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Januar 2013)

stimmt, war ein richtig großes Rohr...


----------



## puremalt (16. Januar 2013)

Oh leck, so ein Rohrbruch ist aber unangenehm, oder?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Januar 2013)

frag mal den Dieter Bohlen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Januar 2013)

hat jemand Samstag Lust und Laune auf ne Schneetour?


----------



## puremalt (16. Januar 2013)

wenn es bike bis dohin wieder in Gang gesetzt ist, ja


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Januar 2013)

Samstag 12 uhr Burbacher Brigg !


----------



## medicus41 (16. Januar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Samstag 12 uhr Burbacher Brigg !



Ich sag mal unter Vorbehalt Ja. Könnten ja dann in den Warndt rüber. Da könnte ich e Bissel guiden


----------



## puremalt (16. Januar 2013)

Burbacher Brigg = Gersweiler Brigg, oder? Wo soll's denn hingehn?

Sorry, grad gesehen: Warndt. 
Jo, iss emol ebbes anneres.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Januar 2013)

Burbacher Brigg iss die Gersweiler Brigg glaab isch e mol. Die met der langgezogenen Wendeltreppe odda wie man/n/frau das immer nennen will.
12 Uhr ist auch ok unn Warndt iss noch besser. Do komm ich no de Awed e net hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Januar 2013)

Neee die Schleus in Burbach! Mensch Kinass!


----------



## medicus41 (17. Januar 2013)

Ja wassen jetztde? Schleuss odda Brick?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Januar 2013)

Schleuse!!! Verena und Matthias kommen auch noch mit!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Januar 2013)

oki, 
12.00 Uhr 
am Samstag, 
Schleuse Burbach
danach
Warndtführung 
durch Guide medicus41


----------



## manurie (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne auch mitkommen, muss aber nach 12 Tagen Saarland mal wieder zuhause in Wuppertal aufschlagen um so banale Dinge wie zb. Briefkasten entleeren zu machen.  Meine Erkältung ist endlich weg und konnte heute endlich ne Runde drehen durchs Ensheimer Gelösch, hat grad noch so im Hellen gepasst.  Für mein WE in Wuppertal muss ich noch was organisieren, werd dann schon ne Tour zur zweit machen können.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Januar 2013)

falls es jemanden interessiert, kostet nur 4,90 â¬ Versandkosten

http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18655&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM&wa_id=995&wa_num=4082


----------



## medicus41 (19. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> falls es jemanden interessiert, kostet nur 4,90  Versandkosten
> 
> http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA18655&catid=8909&vid=924&curr=DEM&wa_id=995&wa_num=4082



Danke. Wird mal getestet. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oberaggi (19. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, werde sie auch mal testen.


----------



## manurie (21. Januar 2013)

Fährt morgen wer bei der Matsche? Soll ja Plusgrade geben. 

Ich werde mal ne Minitour machen, so gleich ab 16.30 Uhr bei Bübingen, mal sehen was geht, ansonsten bike ich einfach die Saar lang, saß seit Freitag nicht auf dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (22. Januar 2013)

An der Saar fährt es sich, als würde man einen Sandsack hinter sich herziehen. Halbgefrorener Matsch, grauselig. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass bis heute abend im Wald ähnliche Verhältnisse herrschen, neige ich dazu für heute abend abzusagen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Januar 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> An der Saar fährt es sich, als würde man einen Sandsack hinter sich herziehen. Halbgefrorener Matsch, grauselig. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass bis heute abend im Wald ähnliche Verhältnisse herrschen, neige ich dazu für heute abend abzusagen.



Das sehe ich auch so, bin auch raus!


----------



## medicus41 (22. Januar 2013)

Weicheier  na gut. In dem Fall bleib ich auch zuhause. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Januar 2013)

puuuhhhh, Schwein gehabt...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Januar 2013)

Wenn es Morgen nicht regnet wäre ich um 18 uhr am Treff!
Sonst noch wer Lust?


----------



## medicus41 (28. Januar 2013)

Lust ja. Aber erkältet. Und Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (28. Januar 2013)

Bin auf Dienstreise


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Januar 2013)

ich bin definitiv nicht da, falle immer noch aus wegen ner Erkältung die mich auch am WE außer Gefecht gesetzt hat


----------



## manurie (28. Januar 2013)

Muss morgen von SB nach Düsseldorf, eben 7 Uhr weg und bestimmt nicht vor 20 Uhr in SB. Ausserdem regnet es morgen zu 100% und die Verhältnisse im Wald auf ca. 400 Meter Höhe, heute erlebt, auf den Zubringerforstautobahnen sind unfahrbar.

Wenn jemand am Mittwoch besser Donnerstag Lust hat zu fahren, da ist das Wetter auch besser, laut Voraussage, und der Matschschnee ist auch weg, dann bin an der Schleuse, ich kann auch schon ab 16.30 Uhr, muss nicht unbedingt ein zu 100% Nightride sein.

Ich fahre Mittwoch und Donnerstag eh, nur immer allein ist auch blöd.


----------



## manurie (28. Januar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> .., falle immer noch aus wegen ner Erkältung die mich auch am WE außer Gefecht gesetzt hat


Bin froh, dass ich die Fregg nimmer mehr han.  Die Bazillenschleudern meiner Firma schleppen kein neues infektöses Material heran.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Februar 2013)

gesund, zumindest körperlich 
melde mich dennoch ab für heute

mache jetzt meine ArbeitsWegHeimTour im trockenen!?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Februar 2013)

Kann heute Abend auch ned! 
Machs mir auf der Rolle bequem!

Gruß


----------



## manurie (5. Februar 2013)

.. und ich bin schon wieder erkältet, so langsam stinkt das mir.  Und die nächsten 3 Wochen bin ich nicht im Saarland, sondern darf bei Flensburg ne Tour drehen, Höhenmeter sind garantiert.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Februar 2013)

mach deinem MTB hinten ein 20er Laufrad rein und du fährst immer berghoch, das gibt Hm...


----------



## manurie (6. Februar 2013)

Du kommst jetzt echt ein wenig spät mit deinen Trainingsinsidertipps raus


----------



## medicus41 (11. Februar 2013)

Wie schauts morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (12. Februar 2013)

Ich könnt. Wer noch? 
Wenn sich sonst keiner meldet würde ich lieber von der Burbacher Schleuse aus starten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. Februar 2013)

bin raus, zu lange in Heiligenwald gewesen


----------



## puremalt (12. Februar 2013)

Da es sonst keine Meldungen gab, bin ich auch raus.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (12. Februar 2013)

bin auch raus grad erst heim gekommen!


----------



## puremalt (12. Februar 2013)

Wir sind Helden!


----------



## medicus41 (12. Februar 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> Da es sonst keine Meldungen gab, bin ich auch raus.



Hatte dich zu spät gelesen. Sonst wären wir wenigstens zu 2 gewesen :mad


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. Februar 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Hatte dich zu spät gelesen. Sonst wären wir wenigstens zu 2 gewesen :mad



spar dei Kraft fier Dunnerschdah, do gehts ab uff die Puur


----------



## medicus41 (12. Februar 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> spar dei Kraft fier Dunnerschdah, do gehts ab uff die Puur



Jo. In die Eiseskält. Muss ma noch e Büffelkostüm kaafe für die Minus 50 Grad.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. Februar 2013)

riechen tust du ja schon wie dein Kostüm
*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Februar 2013)

Kommt Morgen wer zum Treff?
Ich bin um 18 Uhr da!


----------



## puremalt (18. Februar 2013)

Weiß noch net. Hann noch Restfregg


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Februar 2013)

also wenn ihr zwei kommt wäre ich auch da
und richtig fit bin ich auch nicht, schwere Beine und viel Arbeit :-(


----------



## medicus41 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich habe Dienst. Daher kann ich net.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Februar 2013)

Dann simma jo schunn drei


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. Februar 2013)

berichtige 2, bin raus.
Meine holde vielleicht zukünftige ExFrau hat heute Abend nen Termin im Krankenhaus und ich muss auf den Nachwuchs aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Februar 2013)

Nachtrag ;-)

Wenn es nicht regnet oder sonstiger Mist vom Himmel fällt dann bin ich da! 
Ansonsten nedd!

Gruß nd gute Besserung an die Holde!


----------



## puremalt (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin raus, noch net genug entfreggt für eine Tour.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Februar 2013)

Erhol Dich Maddin, nächste Woche dann!
Dann bleib ich Heute auch auf der Couch!


----------



## manurie (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, da Nachtschicht SB ja eigentlich ein Nightride ist und es ja aktuell um 18.00 Uhr fast noch hell ist, ob eben der Treffpunkt an der Schleuse noch weiter bestehen bleibt? Eben wenn der Frühling(immer noch zu kalt zur Zeit) und Sommer kommt. Weil ich würde das von dort, auch wenn es hell, gerne weiterfahren.

Achso, hab heute endlich meine vor 6Wochen bestellte und bezahlte Chinafunzel(3x Cree XML T6) im Hauptzollamt Saarbrücken abholen können, nach Entrichtung der fälligen Mehrwertsteuer. Hab heute nur nen Standtest gemacht, Helligkeit ist sehr gut und die Ausleuchtung sehr spotig, ein bisgen breiter wäre besser.


----------



## k.wein (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ist morgen jemand am Start ? 
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## medicus41 (25. Februar 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ist morgen jemand am Start ?
> Gruss. Karsten



Biste wieder gesunden? Eigentlich wollte ich schon. Nur der viele Matsch stört mich ein wenig. Vielleicht ne matschfreie Strecke?


----------



## k.wein (25. Februar 2013)

Matschfrei ? Gibt es glaube ich , zur Zeit, nicht.
Ich bin halbwegs fit und etwa seit einer Woche wieder auf dem Rad.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## medicus41 (25. Februar 2013)

Dann Schau mer mal wer sich sonst noch einreiht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. Februar 2013)

Hmm son Dreck ich hann die Fregg! 
Bin also raus! :-((


----------



## medicus41 (26. Februar 2013)

Das scheint dann ja wohl eher nichts zu werden heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (26. Februar 2013)

Okay, bin dann auch raus.


----------



## manurie (3. März 2013)

Wenn meine leichte Erkältung nicht wieder ausbricht, wäre ich am Dienstag fahrbereit und am Treffpunkt.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (4. März 2013)

ich muss noch ein wenig Motivation finden. Habe nach der ArbeitsFahrSchicht doch arge AufraffZumNochmalsFahrenProbleme


----------



## medicus41 (4. März 2013)

Ich definitiv nicht da ich mal wieder Dienst habe


----------



## manurie (4. März 2013)

@LatteMacchiato
Kenn ich, bei dem trüben Wetter der letzten Zeit und meinen Erkältungen pünktlich zum WE bin ich im Februar fast gar nicht gefahren, demzufolge ist auch meine Fitness total hinüber. Achso Motivation, ich arbeite bei dem Mistwetter viel draussen, da haste abends keine Lust sich mit schon kalten Füssen aufs Bike zu setzen.

Ich hab aber heute meine Tour gemacht allein, Bübinger Berg(voll Matsche), Jakobsweg, Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel und Scheidter Berg. Wenn sich morgen keiner findet, dann fahre ich dann früher los mit RR an der Saar bis Saaralbe, ich brauche doch echt jetzt paar GA1-Einheiten.


----------



## medicus41 (18. März 2013)

Ich melde mich schon mal vorab für morgen ab. Ich bekomme einfach diese verdammte Grippe nicht richtig weg.


----------



## manurie (18. März 2013)

Mein Bedauern hast du, ich komme die Woche ebenfalls nicht aufs Bike, weil hab Rundreisetour und das Bike nicht dabei. Ich hoffe auf Do und Fr, wenn ich wieder im Saarland bin, dann kann ich das in der Firma deponierte RR nehmen.

Konnte gestern fahren, über 4h im teils noch schneebedeckten Bergischen Land mit meinem treuen Mitfahrer Rafal. War grenzwertig, hat aber viel Spass gemacht. So langsam sollte der Schnee sich endgültig verpissen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. März 2013)

Ich bin auch raus!


----------



## puremalt (19. März 2013)

Hab auch kein Luschd auf Schlammschlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (24. März 2013)

Was ist mit Dienstag? Ich könnte auch schon früher fahren, so ab 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## k.wein (25. März 2013)

Bin morgen raus. Ist mir zu unverlaesslich in letzter Zeit.
Keinen Bock , bis abends zu warten und dann sagt einer nach dem andern ab.:-(
Werde morgen mittag mit Arbeitskollegen fahren.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## manurie (25. März 2013)

Kann ich verstehen Karsten, ich bin wider Erwarten morgen auch zeitlich knapp, mein Auto zickt rum und geht morgen Nachmittag auf die Hebebühne und wenn wir dann reparieren müssen, kann ich den Termin an der Schleuse auch schmeissen, normal müsste ich jetzt schon sagen, ich bin raus.

Aber den Rest der Woche bin ich verfügbar eigentlich ab 16.30 Uhr um zu biken, egal ob MTB oder RR, hab beides jetzt hier. Hätte auch wieder Spass mal mit dir zu fahren.


----------

